# cam replacement



## spivey (Jul 30, 2009)

Help! I pulled a bonehead stunt. I need to replace the cam on my mothers B&S Intek 18.5. Without thinking I pulled the original cam without indexing the timing marks together. Now when I index the timing marks the piston is .930 roughly below tdc. Everything I can find on the web leads me to believe that when the timing marks are across from each other the piston should be at tdc. Where should the piston be for this motor? What is the best way to set the valves? I have been told to get the piston at .250 below tdc then set the valves, I have also been told to rotate the engine by hand until one valve is compressed all the way and them adjust the opposite valve while it is loose. Which is right. I've looked through all the posts and I don't remember seeing the answer to these questions.
Thanks for the help


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Now that sounds like sumpin I'd do. Wish I could help ya, but I can't. I'm sure somebody will be by in a bit that'll be more help.

BTW, welcome to the forum!


----------



## spivey (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok. Got the cam indexed. On my particular 18.5 intek the piston is down the cylinder about .930. The new cam is in and it runs great UNTIL you let out the clutch out. The motor will die if the transmission is in neutral or in gear. The next problem is when you engage the blades the motor will die. I can't figure out what is causing the motor to die. It is almost like a electrical contact problem. Any ideas?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like one of the safety switches. Try tracing the wires and look for some that may be shorting out. A wiring diagram would be helpful to make sure you can locate them all.


----------



## spivey (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know if the owners manual still exists or if it had a wiring diagram in it. I may be able to find one on the internet. Guess it's time to look some more. Thanks for the info


----------

